# I hope we play the Bucks in the 1st round



## BlakeJesus

With Bogut being seriously injured, I think we would easily sweep the Bucks if we play the in the first round. That would be a huge advantage going into the second round as well.


----------



## ATLien

I'd rather play Miami, but Milwaukee would be fun as well.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Miami could pose a fight, though. I'd expect us to win in 5 or 6 games against them, but sweeping Mil Town would be breezy.


----------



## Adam

GregOden said:


> Miami could pose a fight, though. I'd expect us to win in 5 or 6 games against them, but sweeping Mil Town would be breezy.


You would expect Atlanta to 4-1 Miami? I think it would be another 7 games series being 50/50 who advances. Slight edge to the home team of course.


----------



## ATLien

GregOden said:


> Miami could pose a fight, though. I'd expect us to win in 5 or 6 games against them, but sweeping Mil Town would be breezy.


I don't care. After the last series, Miami and Wade in particular pounded their chest about having pride and being so disrespected and how they can't wait for another chance at Atlanta. I say we give them their chance and beat them again


----------



## BlakeJesus

Adam said:


> You would expect Atlanta to 4-1 Miami? I think it would be another 7 games series being 50/50 who advances. Slight edge to the home team of course.


I did say 5 _or_ 6 games.

And this isn't the same Atlanta team as last year. Smoove is playing better, Horford is playing better, and we have Jamal Crawford the likely 6th Man of the Year instead of Flip Murray. If it was a 7 game series last year, with us as the victors, I don't think me saying 5 or 6 is a reach whatsoever.


----------



## yodurk

GregOden said:


> I did say 5 _or_ 6 games.
> 
> And this isn't the same Atlanta team as last year. Smoove is playing better, Horford is playing better, and we have Jamal Crawford the likely 6th Man of the Year instead of Flip Murray. If it was a 7 game series last year, with us as the victors, I don't think me saying 5 or 6 is a reach whatsoever.


I agree with this, Hawks have nothing to worry about either way.

Although, I think they definitely want MIL with no Bogut and Jennings being a rookie PG.


----------



## ATLien

Game 1 was a little bit bittersweet. I am of course happy with the win, but the way the Hawks let them back in concerns me. They should have never stopped feeding the ball to Horford & Smith down low. 

Maybe this is just me trashing the other guys, but I felt that while Jennings definitely got them back in Game 1 he also got them out of it at the end. He is so out of control, but you take the bad with the good right?


----------



## roux

ATLien said:


> Game 1 was a little bit bittersweet. I am of course happy with the win, but the way the Hawks let them back in concerns me. They should have never stopped feeding the ball to Horford & Smith down low.
> 
> Maybe this is just me trashing the other guys, but I felt that while Jennings definitely got them back in Game 1 he also got them out of it at the end. He is so out of control, but you take the bad with the good right?


at 20 years old you almost have to


----------



## UNHFan

From a Celtics fan perspective I see your Hawks marching to the Eastern Conference Finals and being the darkhorse to get to the NBA Finals. 

I believe your beat the Bucks in 5, Orlando in 6, and if you play the Celtics you win it in 6.


----------



## ATLien

How big was re-signing Mike Bibby? Hawks could have easily said he is getting too old and gone in another direction and nobody would have said they were wrong at the time. Trading for Crawford was the big splash, but keeping Bibby was a real solid FA move too


----------



## ATLien

Heh, Josh pulled a Joakim Noah.

“There’s pretty much nothing to do,” Smith said. “Miami has some really good restaurants. I never really did anything in Milwaukee. I would be happy to just find a restaurant. I’m not bashing the city but I’ve never actually did anything in Milwaukee so I really don’t know what is around there.”
By now Hawks PR Man *Arthur Triche*, seeing where this was headed, had creeped in to try and break up the party. But, Smoove being Smoove (”I don’t care!”) he wasn’t stopping.
Someone picked up on the Noah thread and asked Smith if he’d be taking any vacations in Milwaukee. 
“Would you go there?” Smith asked. “Everybody knows there ain’t nothing to do in Milwaukee, man. Everybody knows that, (even) the people that live there.”


----------



## Kidd

:wave:


----------



## BlakeJesus

I hate it when we play down to our competition.


----------



## roux

GregOden said:


> I hate it when we play down to our competition.


maybe the hawks just arent as good as you think they are


----------



## ATLien

I'm pretty nervous for Game 5. IMO, Hawks need to not only win but embarass the Bucks. I think they need that kind of momentum if they have a chance of winning in Milwaukee.


----------



## Dissonance

Regret making this thread yet?


----------



## Wade County

Be careful what you wish for, I guess.


----------



## Basel

Yeah...about that...


----------



## BlakeJesus

What is there to regret? The Bucks without Bogut are the least talented team in the playoffs right now, why wouldn't you want to play them if you had the choice? The outcome doesn't change that IMO. 

Hawks blow in the postseason.


----------



## mo76

:spanky:


----------



## BlakeJesus

And the Hawks win the series.

You can only overachieve for so long in the playoffs.


----------



## ATLien

Glad its over. I was so ****ing annoyed whenever they would mention how much more talented the Hawks were, because every time they said that, the Bucks would go on a run right on schedule..every time. I like the underdog role more.


----------



## BlakeJesus

If it's any consolation I'm sure we'll be the underdog versus Orlando after our poor showing in round one.


----------



## ATLien

No one expects us to even win one game. This team will do better with low expectations, IMO. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Basel

I expect them to win _one_...


----------



## ATLien

I wish we were playing the Celtics in round two.


----------



## 77AJ

I actually expect the Hawks to win two games. You know with Dwight Howard sitting on the bench for most of the game, it will benefit the Hawks more so than it benefited the Bobcats.


----------



## BlakeJesus

ATLien said:


> I wish we were playing the Celtics in round two.


Me too, that would be cake. 

Regardless of who we play, I don't know how serious our chances are of advancing past the second round any year that Mike Woodson is at the helm. The players just don't respect the guy.


----------



## ATLien

If the Hawks get embarassed like this three more times, major changes need to be coming. That is the only silver lining I see here.


----------



## ATLien

ATLien said:


> I wish we were playing the Celtics in round two.


Still wish we did. Celtics are obviously playing better now than the regular season, but they would have been a much better match-up than Orlando. Its just we don't have anyone like Perkins who can guard Dwight 1 on 1


----------

